# Arc faults on Smoke Detector Circuits



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ye of little faith>>>





 
~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

imgn.mccullars3 said:


> Why are are fault breakers required on Smoke Detector Circuits? They have no moving parts, now winded motors? I mean, I understand local ordinances have the right to add to current code, but why are they required?


We haven't had any issues with smokes or carbon monoxide detectors being on an arc fault circuit breaker. It's a nonissue IMO.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The arc fault protects the wiring to the smoke detector as well as the detector itself. It does not have anything to do with moving parts necessarily.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

imgn.mccullars3 said:


> Why are are fault breakers required on Smoke Detector Circuits? They have no moving parts, now winded motors? I mean, I understand local ordinances have the right to add to current code, but why are they required?


As long as all you wiring ,splices and connections are done right there should be no problem with them.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

imgn.mccullars3 said:


> Why are are fault breakers required on Smoke Detector Circuits? They have no moving parts, now winded motors? I mean, I understand local ordinances have the right to add to current code, but why are they required?



The wire that supplies the smoke has no moving parts either, but it's required to be AFCI protected.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> As long as all you wiring ,splices and connections are done right there should be no problem with them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:



And if nothing goes wrong we don't need circuit breakers either


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And if nothing goes wrong we don't need circuit breakers either


Well they are good-looking switches...:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

imgn.mccullars3 said:


> Why are are fault breakers required on Smoke Detector Circuits? They have no moving parts, now winded motors? I mean, I understand local ordinances have the right to add to current code, but why are they required?


They are considered an 'outlet', and they are located in the areas required to have ARC fault protection.


----------

